# My first dedicated tang tank



## scchase (Dec 10, 2014)

Been keeping saltwater reefs, mbuna, and discus for years but after moving to my new house last month I decided on something new. Got a 125g set up and cycled and picked up a group of fish today:
4 F1 Congo Black Calvus
6 Julidochromis transcriptus
3 Neolamprologus multifasciatus
3 Tanganicodus irsacae

Also have 3 tiny lelupis in another tank that I haven't decided if I want to add yet. I plan on adding 10 Cyprichromis once I can find some locally. Assuming everything is going well (and I like it as much as I do now in a few months) once I find a 6ft 200+ tank they will get moved out of the basement into a more permanent home upstairs somewhere. I think I will separate the 3 rock piles a little more tomorrow and I have a couple dozen snail shells coming in on Monday that will go in the front left of the tank in a nice big pile.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd leave the leleupi out if you have shellies...I was warned, ignored the warning and my shellies suffered the consequences. I'd double the # of calvus, shellies and cyps. I had my tangs in the 125G for a while...similar mix too.


----------



## scchase (Dec 10, 2014)

Gotta find more of each first, think they have a few more of the calvus left maybe hump up to 6. Going to have to wait on shellies bought them out, hopefully I got a pair and the problem will fix itself that way


----------



## scchase (Dec 10, 2014)

So following an auto top off disaster I lost all the initial fish. Took a while to get my water quality back in line but I think I finally have that down again.
Stock list is now:
10 Cyprichromis leptosoma "mamalesa"
3 Julidochromis transcriptus that whittled themselves down from 5 but seem stable now
5 Neolamprologus multifasciatus, 2 pairs and an odd juv female that I am sure will join one of the two groups
2 Petricola cats
1 Leleupi that I had to move out of another tank to make room for some Gold Occeletus fry and will find a new home before he gets big enough to do any damage
and a lone Gold head compressiceps
Once I find some more of the Congo Black Calvus or some inkfins I will add at least 6 of them and then remove the Goldhead once it reaches maturity


----------



## scchase (Dec 10, 2014)

One question even on the small size of the Cyp's 2-3 already have yellow dorsal fins, this mean anything yet or just random colors?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

How small are the Cyp's? I have seen some faint color on the fins on 1.5" inch long ones.


----------



## scchase (Dec 10, 2014)

Right about an 1" to 1.5"s. Hopefully once they guy I got them from grows out a few more I plan on getting another 6 or so at least.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

It's a little cloudy, but I think that tank looks awesome


----------



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice mix of fish. To echo a couple of things that have already been said, I would remove the leleupi sooner rather than later. I had one Cylindricus in with some shellies for a few days, it tried to rip the female shellies right out of their shells. Leleupi will do the exact same thing. As for your Cyp question. I have a group of C. leptosoma "malasa" which is probably the same cyps you have. I've raised two group of fry and they both started showing hints of color around 1-1.5". Anyway, really nice looking tank. Keep us updated as the fis grow out.


----------



## Tetlee (Aug 6, 2003)

Great set-up, hope it all settles nicely after your initial teething problems.

My Tang set-up is of similar size to your own, similar rock formation too apart from I keep my right side more open where the shells are with rocks occupying two thirds from the left.

I must have just been lucky but my lone fully grown Lelupi(it was the only one I could get, but beautiful so bought it anyway) has never troubled my Multi's. It established its territory amoung the rocks on the opposite side of the tank to the open area where the shellies have their two craters of shells. Now I think about it I don't think I've once seen him venture over as far as the shellies.

With regards to the yellow dorsal fins on the Cyps, it doesn't tell you much as I have both male and females with yellow dorsals(the females are fainter colours though). Mine breed regularly but I've never seen the fry after they spit, until a couple of days ago where I saw quite a large one before it darted into the rocks. Just bought a floating spawner, might try that next time I can see a female is ready to spit and see if I can start seperating them off.

Anyway, good luck


----------

